# سؤال : ما هي Value engineering ؟؟!!



## homad89 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اعرف ما هي Value engineering:10:
بشكل مبسط ان امكن
قرات عنها في موقع ويكيبيديا ولكن لم افهم شيئ:86:


----------



## سولافا مصر (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*اليك هذا الكتاب عن Value Engineering للدكتور عطية جمعة ب AUC*

اليك هذا الكتاب عن Value Engineering للدكتور عطية جمعة ب AUC


----------



## صناعي1 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

سولافا مصر قال:


> اليك هذا الكتاب عن value engineering للدكتور عطية جمعة ب auc



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## diaa89 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررا جدا
دكتور عطية ده راجل جبااااااااااااااااااااااار
كان عندنا في الفيوم و راح الجامعة الامريكية دلوقتي

الراجل ده انا بقول يا ريته لسة عندنا كان ها يفرق كتير جداااااا
​


----------



## Djelloul (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله 1000 خيرا


----------



## eng.ahmedfathi (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي
انا كنت ابحث عن كتب لدكتور عطية، لأني قرأت عن مكانته العلمية.
أفادك الله


----------



## faiqmohmed (21 مايو 2010)

كتاب اكثر من رائع


----------



## اسحاق عمان (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## الليث الاداري (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*Engineering Value*

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Ind. Engineer (27 نوفمبر 2010)

يمكن ايضا الاطلاع على المواضيع التالية ..

هندسة القيمة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t185592.html

بحث حول الهندسة القيمية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t56129.html


----------



## محمد بن عايض (23 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahwazy (29 مارس 2011)

شکرا جزیلا


----------



## abdullah0000 (6 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا لك أخي على كتاب الدكتور عطية

لست أعلم لما لم يتطرق الدكتور في كتابه إلى مخطط " fast " والذي يعتبر من المفاهيم الهامة في الهندسة القيمية. حيث أن تشكيل هذا المخطط يساعد كثيرا في إيضاح الوظائف الرئيسية والفرعية. أتمنى أن نجد كتابا أو بحثا يتحدث بعمق عنه.*


----------



## عبدالله ارسلان (1 يوليو 2011)

اليكم هذا الفيديو في هذا الرابط لبروفيسور هندي يتحدث عن الهندسة القيمية
http://www.freelecturevideos.com/np...ngineering-video_12119f672.html#axzz1QnSjoMce


----------



## ALSROUJI (4 يوليو 2011)

*كتاب المهندس عبدالعزيز اليوسفي*

http://ifile.it/sgxa6iu/VM%20book%20by%20Al-Yousefi.zip

هذا كتاب المهندس عبدالعزيز اليوسفي في الهندسة القيمية اخذت معاه كورس في مركز تدريب ارامكو السعودية وهذه نبذه عنه:[FONT=&quot]*

*[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]رئيس مكتب اليوسفي للهندسة القيمية ، مقره الرياض.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الرئيس السابق لشعبة الهندسة القيمية بالهيئة[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot] السعودية للمهندسين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الرئيس السابق فرع الخليج العربي للجمعية الدولية لمهندسي القيمة[/FONT]**SAVE International – Arabian Gulf Chapter *​ *[FONT=&quot]ألف أول كتاب عن الهندسة القيمية يصدر باللغة العربية عام 1991 ، والطبعة الرابعة عام 2004 .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يحمل البكالوريوس في الهندسة الكهربائية (82م) والماجستير (87) في إدارة المشروعات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقلد عدة مناصب هندسية في في الاشغال العسكرية بوزارة الدفاع ، ثم مديرا لمشروع مركز الامير سلمان الاجتماعي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد ذلك عمل أمينا عاما للهيئة السعودية للمهندسين واشرف على صدور نظامها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعمل في القطاع الخاص في مجال دراسات الجودة الهندسة القيمية منذ عام 1991 م [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عضو في العديد من لجان وجمعيات مهنية وعلمية .. محلية وخليجية وعالمية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شارك بالعديد من الأبحاث والدراسات وقيادة الدراسات وتقديم الدورات التدريبية[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]منها:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اكثر من 100 دراسة هندسة قيمية واكتر منم 120 دورة تدريبية محليا وخارجيا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لعديد من الابحاث في المؤتمرات الدولية في الهندسة القيمية وإدارة المشروعات وإدارة الجودة وتقدير التكاليف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العديد من الدراسات: تأهيل الخدمات الهندسية ، اخلاقيات ممارسة المهنة ، وتأهيل المهندسين[/FONT]*​ ​ 
​


----------



## Abu Maan (7 يوليو 2011)

يعطيك العافية اخوي


----------



## ALSROUJI (7 يوليو 2011)

*عرض باور بوينت للمهندس اليوسفي*

هذا الرابط للكورس اللي اخذته مع المهندس اليوسفي وجزاء الله كل خير انه طلب اننا ننشر هذا العلم ويوصل لاكبر عدد من الناس لكي يفهمه معني الهندسة القيمية 
انسان يحب الخير وكريم في مشاركة خبراته وعلمه مع كل الناس

http://ifile.it/s6dafbr/VE Mod 1 Presentations.rar


----------

